# Comment dire et écrire les dates (prononciation & typographie)



## sono Iran

Bonjour, J'avoue ne pas savoir... si pour dire la date, par exemple: le "05/06/2008", au lieu de dire: "le cinq juin deux mille huit", on peut dire aussi "le cinq six deux mille huit"...On lit aussi comme ça? Merci de me dire.

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Roméo31

sono said:


> le cinq six deux mille huit


On peut le dire, et d'ailleurs cela se dit ! Mais il convient d'éviter cette formulation dans le langage oral soigné et dans la langue écrite.

*La règle* est la suivante : dans le calendrier grégorien actuel*, le quantième et l'année s'écrivent en chiffres (arabes) et le mois en lettres*. Ex. : "Le 5 juin 2008".

*Exception* : dans certains actes juridiques, on écrit la date en toutes lettres. Ex. :  "Le cinq juin deux mille huit" (mais, de toutes façons, pas "°Le cinq six deux mille huit").

*Remarques *: 1. On n'abrège qu'exceptionnellement les dates ainsi : "Le 11 nov. 2014" (notamment par manque de place dans un tableau).
2. On ne sépare pas les composants de la forme abrégée sous la forme de chiffres par des barres obliques (ou italiques), mais par des points. Ex. : "Le 10.11.2014", et non "°le 10/11/2014".

Bonne soirée à tous !


----------



## sono Iran

Merci Roméo pour ces bonnes explications utiles. Mais il me reste encore des points vagues:
1. Oui on "n'écrit" jamais "le cinq six deux mille huit", mais je voudrais savoir si pour "lire" une date comme "05.06.2008", on peut la lire comme ça, ou qu'il faut absolument lire: "le cinq juin deux mille huit"? 
2. Mais j'ai trouvé la date écrite juste comme ça (avec slash) dans un document français.


----------



## Maître Capello

Lorsque l'on *dit* une date, c'est en principe toujours _le cinq juin deux mille huit_. Il peut toutefois arriver de devoir donner une date pour remplir un formulaire, notamment par téléphone, et dans ce cas, parce que l'on sait que notre interlocuteur doit écrire ladite date en chiffres, on peut envisager de dire _le cinq six deux mille huit_. Cela ne se dit en revanche guère dans une conversation normale.


----------



## Roméo31

"On peut le lire comme ça",  dans le cas cité par Maître Capello. J'ai entendu aussi assez souvent répondre à un patient donnant sa date de naissance à un médecin : _Je suis né le cinq *six* 87_, par ex.


----------



## sono Iran

Merci Roméo, surtout pour ton exemple Mais en ce qui concerne le "slash" pour écrie la date...c'est incorrect? Merci encore


----------



## mregine

Roméo31 said:


> J'ai entendu aussi assez souvent répondre à un patient donnant sa date de naissance à un médecin : _Je suis né le cinq *six* 87_, par ex.


Je n'ai jamais entendu dire "le cinq six 87", mais dans ce type de contexte, il me semble qu'on dit couramment "le cinq DU six 87".   Et pour moi, on écrit 05/06/87 en français. "05.06.87", pour moi, c'est de l'allemand. "Le 05 juin 1987" est plus soigné, mais "05/06/87" a sa place, par exemple dans le coin de inférieur/supérieur droit de l'écran de mon ordinateur.


----------



## Roméo31

Bonsoir,

Je maintiens qu'en français, il est recommandé d'écrire, par ex., "le 5.6.1987", donc avec des points et pas de barres obliques. Pas de 0 non plus d'ailleurs. Voyez, par ex., le site sur les abréviations.

bonne nuit !


----------



## Maître Capello

On trouve un peu de tout, ce qui n'est guère étonnant vu que les différents manuels ne disent pas du tout la même chose. Plusieurs manuels de typographie français recommandent la barre oblique. D'autres comme le _Lexique des règles typographiques en usage à l'Imprimerie nationale_ préconisent le trait d'union. D'autres encore recommandent le point et c'est d'ailleurs l'usage prévalent en Suisse. D'autres enfin comme Bescherelle disent qu'on a le choix entre ces trois signes de séparation. En bref, il y a plusieurs écoles et on a le choix, pourvu que l'on reste cohérent dans un même texte.

Il vaut toutefois mieux éviter la barre oblique  pour ne pas confondre les dates au format européen avec les dates écrites à l'américaine, où la  barre oblique est le séparateur le plus usuel et où le mois précède le quantième (p.ex.: _06/05/2008_ pour _le 5 juin 2008_). En outre,  de par leur hauteur, les barres obliques gênent inutilement la  lecture.

Quant au trait d'union, on l'utilise déjà pour les dates au format ISO (c'est-à-dire au format année-mois-jour, p.ex.: _2008-06-05_). Je déconseille également ce signe étant donné qu'il ôte la possibilité de pouvoir donner un intervalle entre deux dates, le trait d'union étant justement déjà réservé à cet usage (p.ex.: _5.6.2008-5.7.2008_ pour dire _du 5 juin au 5 juillet 2008_, tandis que _5-6-2008-5-7-2008_ serait illisible, a fortiori si on écrit l'année sur deux chiffres).

En bref, je conseille le point pour les dates au format standard européen (_5.6.2008_), le trait d'union pour celles au format ISO (_2008-06-05_) et la barre oblique pour celles au format US (_06/05/2008_).

Reste encore la question du zéro devant les nombres à un chiffre ainsi que le nombre de chiffres approprié pour l'année. Faut-il écrire _5.6.2008_, _5.6.8_, _5.6.08_ ou encore _05.06.08_ ? Là encore, on trouve un peu toutes les écoles… Il est à mon sens préférable d'écrire les millésimes sur quatre chiffres pour éviter les ambiguïtés et d'omettre le zéro initial qui est superflu.

Quoi qu'il en soit, dans le corps d'un texte, on indiquera en principe toujours les dates avec le mois écrit en toutes lettres et le quantième toujours sans _0_ initial : _le 5 juin 2008_ (et non : _le 05 juin 2008_ ).


----------



## Panini_Hawaii

Donc, si je prends des notes et que je veuille indiquer la date du jour en question, j'écrirais aussi, par exemple, tout en haut:

Le 20 juillet 2015 ?

Je me suis demandé si l'article défini est bon. Je suis tombée sur plusieurs sites préconisant "20 juillet 2015".


----------



## Maître Capello

Si vous n'indiquez que la date, l'article est superflu. Si vous donnez la date après le lieu, l'article est nécessaire. Par exemple : _Paris, le 20 juillet 2015_.


----------



## Panini_Hawaii

Peut-on donc aussi écrire "20/07/2015"?


----------



## Maître Capello

On « peut », mais c'est un peu lapidaire. À moins que l'on ne manque de place, il vaut mieux écrire le mois en toutes lettres (_20 juillet 2015_).

Quoi qu'il en soit, j'éviterais les barres obliques comme je l'ai dit précédemment, a fortiori en Suisse. Il faut préférer les points (_20.7.2015_).


----------



## Roméo31

Salut Panini !


> Peut-on donc aussi écrire "20/07/2015"?



Dans une lettre administrative ou commerciale : non. Même dans une lettre personnelle, j'évite de séparer les éléments de la date par des barres obliques (par politesse au sens large du terme et pour faciliter la lecture).

S'il s'agit de notes personnelles, j'estime, pour ma part, que le scripteur jouit d'une certaine liberté puisqu'il est le seul à avoir connaissance de ses notes.

Cela dit, autant bien t'habituer à respecter les règles d'indication du lieu et de la date, qui sont rappelées ici.


----------



## merquiades

Bonjour, je ne suis pas sûr si je devrais rajouter ma question ici ou ouvrir un nouveau fil, mais je reste ici comme il s'agit d'écrire des dates.

Dans un document formel, comment écrit-on un document sans chiffres arabes.

L'acte a eu lieu le septième jour du mois d'avril de l'année deux mille dix-huit?  Ça va comme ça?

Merci beaucoup d'avance


----------



## Maître Capello

Il est rare en français de devoir écrire les dates en toutes lettres. Cela ne s'utilise guère que dans les actes notariés ou autres actes juridiques. Dans ce cas on n'utilise pas de nombre ordinal pour le quantième du mois. On écrira donc simplement : _le sept avril deux mille dix-huit_. Dans tous les autres documents, y compris les documents officiels, on écrit le quantième et le millésime en chiffres arabes : _le 7 avril 2018_.


----------



## merquiades

Merci beaucoup, Maître Capello.  En effet, c'est pour une traduction d'un diplôme qui emploi ce type de langue juridique voire archaïque


----------



## yuechu

Bonjour !

Est-ce qu'il devrait y avoir une virgule quand on écrit la date en français ? Par exemple, aujourd'hui est le dimanche 5 novembre, 2017 (avec ou sans virgule ? ou est-ce que les deux sont corrects ?)
Merci d'avance !


----------



## SwissPete

Non, pas de virgule.


----------



## hreis

Bonjour! J'ai une question concernant à la date dans un plan/guide de lecture qui je possé.
Comment ça s'écrit en français: "Lundi, 1er janvier 2018" ou "Le lundi, 1er janvier 2018" ou "Lundi 1er janvier 2018"?

Merci!


----------



## atcheque

Bienvenue Hreis,

Lundi 1er janvier 2018


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, mais sans majuscule pour le jour de la semaine :

_lundi 1er janvier 2018_


----------



## atcheque

Mais quand on date un courrier, un tableau noir, la date constitue bien une phrase indépendante, commençant par la majuscule.


----------



## Maître Capello

D'accord éventuellement pour le tableau noir, parce que c'est une sorte de titre et que les titres prennent généralement une majuscule, mais sinon, comme ce n'est pas une phrase (il n'y a aucun verbe conjugué), je ne mettrais pas de majuscule. Quant à la lettre, on n'est pas censé y inclure le jour de la semaine et la date suit de toute façon le lieu après une virgule (p. ex. : _Paris, le 1er janvier 2018_). 

Mais dans le corps d'un texte, il faudra bien entendu un article défini et une minuscule : _le lundi 1er janvier 2018_.


----------



## Sara26

Bonjour à tous

Je voudrais savoir comment on dit "12/02/2020" à l'oral? Le douze, deux, deux mille vingt? Le deux février deux mille vingt? Ou il y a une autre manière de dire?

Merci d'avance


----------



## moustic

le douze du deux deux mille vingt
ou
le deux février deux mille vingt

edit: faux - probablement "contaminé" par _le douzième (jour) du mois / le douze du mois_...


----------



## jekoh

Jamais entendu _le douze *du* deux_. On dit généralement _le douze février_, ou parfois _le douze deux_ ou _le douze zéro deux_.

(Voir messages #4 et #5)


----------



## Swatters

J'ai l'expérience inverse, je n'ai jamais entendu que douze du deux (ou le douze février, qui est la façon usuelle), jamais le douze deux ou le douze zéro deux, dont je ne suis pas sûr que je les aurais compris sans contexte.


----------



## Maître Capello

J'ai déjà entendu les deux versions (avec ou sans _du_), mais comme dit précédemment, ce n'est vraiment que dans des contextes très particuliers, typiquement lorsqu'il est question de donner sa date de naissance pour un formulaire.

Hors contexte administratif, on dit normalement le nom du mois, même si la date est écrite avec des chiffres. Pour « 12.02.2020 », la plupart des gens diront ainsi : _le douze février deux mille vingt_, et pas : _le douze (du) deux deux mille vingt_, ni : _le douze zéro deux deux mille vingt_.


----------



## Zareza

moustic said:


> edit: faux - probablement "contaminé" par _le douzième (jour) du mois / le douze du mois_...


Dans quelle situation on lit comme ça? -> _le douze du (mois) -> le 12 du février_
Je me demande si on peut lire de cette façon la date du calendrier.


----------



## Bezoard

Zareza said:


> Dans quelle situation on lit comme ça? -> _le douze du (mois) -> le 12 du février_
> Je me demande si on peut lire de cette façon la date du calendrier.


Jamais entendu ça pour ma part._ Le douze février_ usuellement,  le _douze DE février_ éventuellement mais rarement , ou le _douze DU mois de février._


----------



## Maître Capello

Bezoard said:


> Jamais entendu ça pour ma part._ Le douze février_ usuellement






Bezoard said:


> le _douze DE février_ éventuellement mais rarement , ou le _douze DU mois de février_


Aucune de ces deux versions n'est naturelle pour moi. Je ne pense pas que des francophones les emploieraient spontanément.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Sauf dans une chanson :


> Au trente et un du mois d'août (*),
> Nous vîmes venir sous l'vent à nous
> Une frégate d'Angleterre [...]


(*) ou « LE trente et un », selon les versions.


----------



## Bezoard

C'est une formulation tout à fait usuelle en France, au moins dans l'administration :



Annales du Sénat et du Corps législatif



DCG 4 - Droit fiscal - Manuel et applications - Millésime 2020-2021

La formule est valable pour notre calendrier, et encore plus utilisée pour les calendriers judaïque et musulman.



Mois de Marie d'après le Saint évangile



Le Guide pratique du musulman


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux premiers extraits relèvent du langage écrit administratif. Le premier date en outre du XIXe siècle. Je parlais quant à moi du français parlé couramment par le commun des mortels au XXIe siècle pour lire une date du calendrier usuel (grégorien), qui est la question de Zareza. 

Vous-même, vous arrive-t-il de dire _le 12 de février_ ou _le 12 du mois de février_ pour lire une date ? Je serais fort étonné que ce soit le cas.


----------



## Bezoard

Oui, il m'arrive de _dire_, ou plus probablement d'_écrire_ dans un récit d'une certaine tenue, le 12 du mois de février, mais si la question de Zazea est comment _lit_-on la date 12/02/2022, ce sera effectivement _douze-deux_-2022 ou _douze février_ 2022


----------



## DearPrudence

Pour ma part, je dis :
*"le douze février"*

Je n'ai encore jamais entendu les versions avec une préposition, que ce soit
*"le douze de février"*
ou *"le douze du février"*.

Pour moi, "*le douze du mois de février"* est possible, mais réservée à l'administration.

Mais quand je dois donner ma date de naissance pour l'administration ou autres, pour faciliter la saisie de la personne en face, je dis :
*"le douze *| *zéro deux *| *mille-neuf-cent-..."*.

Je pourrais le dire sans le "zéro", mais je me dis que c'est plus facile pour ceux qui saisissent directement dans l'ordinateur et qui devront écrire ce "zéro".


----------



## Zareza

Ces informations sont très utiles!

Merci beaucoup à tous!


----------

